# Opening day 8—-



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2019)

I had a good opener yesterday. For the last three years I’ve missed opening day for one reason or another. Just after daylight I had deer around me- one of them a nice buck - I was trying to get my feet positioned to shoot when I heard another deer coming from behind me. As I looked over my shoulder all I remember was thinking “WHOA”. I shifted my attention immediately. As he walked past I already had my spot picked out on his off side, I just needed him to quarter enough for me to be able to hit it. Three more steps and he was where I needed him to be-I drew, released, and watched my arrow go right where it needed to. Perfect. I listened to a crash some 60 yards away. Thank you Lord. 
I was shooting a Martin X200 recurve
Homemade Douglas fir arrow
Magnus II, 125gr. Head.


----------



## bear claw (Sep 15, 2019)

Great deer. Nice way to start the season.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 15, 2019)

Man what a buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2019)

Good job!!!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 15, 2019)

Well I mean Yeah!
Great day to remember forever.


----------



## Southern Thunder (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice shot D


----------



## model88_308 (Sep 15, 2019)

Very Nice!! Congratulations!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## wag03 (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice buck! Congratulations


----------



## ringorock (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice! Grats. How many pounds is that draw weight?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 15, 2019)

I hear ya son ! That's a great buck and especially with a stick bow. Congratulations you earned him. He will be a good looking mount !


----------



## Big7 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I hear ya son ! That's a great buck and especially with a stick bow. Congratulations you earned him. He will be a good looking mount !



That's EXACTLY what I was going to say.
Super nice MONSTER. As noted, especially with a stick bow. That's a MONSTER Buck in anyone's eyes. Stick, compound, rifle or hand grenade.

Congratulations. Big Time !!! ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2019)

Fine buck, Dendy. Congratulations.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice One!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 15, 2019)

Great buck man! Congratulations!


----------



## devolve (Sep 16, 2019)

Proud for you dendy!


----------



## Fatboy (Sep 16, 2019)

Opening day 8 pointers are awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Esau (Sep 16, 2019)

That is a great deer! Congratulations and good shot.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Congrart Dendy! Nice buck.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 16, 2019)

Perfect!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Fine deer Dendy! Congratulations!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 16, 2019)

That's a great deer, Man! Congrats..


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 17, 2019)

Man that's Awesome, Congrats to you Dendy.


----------



## Kengibbons (Sep 17, 2019)

Congratulations. Nice buck


----------



## humdandy (Sep 17, 2019)

Congrats.


----------



## GrayG (Sep 19, 2019)

That'll get your blood pumpin'. Congratulations!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 21, 2019)

You got the king of the herd!  Congratulations on a clean kill done right.


----------



## antharper (Sep 21, 2019)

Getting it done , congrats !


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 24, 2019)

Great buck Dendy, congratulations!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 24, 2019)

Beautiful buck!!! Love it Dendy!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 4, 2019)

Great deer man. Congrats


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice Buck, Congrats!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 15, 2019)

Great deer!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 15, 2019)

Great buck, congrats.


----------

